# The realisation that MBTI is bullshit



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

Come on guys.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Care to elaborate?

There are hard sciences, soft sciences and pseudosciences, and unlike, say, astrology, temperament psychology — in any of its better-established varieties, including the Myers-Briggs typology and the Big Five — belongs (along with most of psychology) in the "soft science" category.

McCrae and Costa are the leading Big Five psychologists, and they long ago acknowledged that the MBTI passed muster in the validity and reliability departments, and that each typology might have things to teach the other. And contrary to what you may have read in poorly informed sources, the validity and reliability of the MBTI have been found to be basically on a par with the leading Big Five test (the NEO-PI-R).

If you're interested, you can read quite a lot about the scientific respectability of the MBTI, and how it compares to the Big Five — and about several other issues often raised by people claiming to "debunk" the MBTI — in this post.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I genuinely hate psychology in general.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Logical Ambivert Feeler
The realisation that life is bullshit.
But you make do with what you got.


----------



## WildBlueSkies (Jun 17, 2016)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> Come on guys.


Lol!

I think personality types exist, but from what I know about neuroscience they are much more fluid than people tend to believe.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

MBTI isn't all wrong or all right, its in between


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Canards!!!


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Pre-emptive popcorn for later responses. opcorn:


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

It probably is. At least if you expect people from the same type to all act the same. And I don't believe that "you're one and ONLY one type" thing either, I think we all use all eight functions.

But it's still fun.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

What would you expect from something based on putting people into one of N groups? Such methodology will always be a huge simplification and approximation. MBTI is probably (almost) as good as dividing people into 16 groups can be.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> Come on guys.


Why is it BS exactly?

Also, maybe you read wrong things about it? Read the stuff reck writes and read Jung etc. That is the only way forward with this imo...

(on a tangent I HATE how Jung put the definitions at the END of the book. fml some organisation perhaps? Nope, Jung most likely never heard of such a thing-or, more likely, had his ideas of order{visible from the way he writes / talks too})


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ubuntu said:


> I genuinely hate psychology in general.


Yet you are here...

why will suffice.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

It really isn't.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

@reckful @Ixim
From reading the debunking sites, they don't seem to understand what MBTI is; they think its 4 letters rather than the cognitive functions. 
Regarding cognitive functions I fail to see why you cannot have, for example, introverted feeling and extroverted feeling in your top 4 arsenal. I do understand that it is a preference list of functions which come naturally to you. However, as an INFP, apparently introverted thinking is my devilish function (ie last of all) and I shouldn't have access to it in a healthy state. I don't agree with this; id like to think my introverted thinking is pretty good. (or maybe its introverted feeling + extroverted thinking together lol)
ANyway I believe we have access to all 8 functions, they just require training. Even introverted intuition. Maybe my dominant introverted feeling has given me that insight .


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> @reckful @Ixim
> From reading the debunking sites, they don't seem to understand what MBTI is; they think its 4 letters rather than the cognitive functions.
> Regarding cognitive functions I fail to see why you cannot have, for example, introverted feeling and extroverted feeling in your top 4 arsenal. I do understand that it is a preference list of functions which come naturally to you. However, as an INFP, apparently introverted thinking is my devilish function (ie last of all) and I shouldn't have access to it in a healthy state. I don't agree with this; id like to think my introverted thinking is pretty good. (or maybe its introverted feeling + extroverted thinking together lol)
> ANyway I believe we have access to all 8 functions, they just require training. Even introverted intuition. Maybe my dominant introverted feeling has given me that insight .


Mystical streak notwithstanding, Carl Jung was a believer in the scientific approach, and Isabel Myers took Psychological Types and devoted a substantial chunk of her life to putting its typological concepts to the test in a way that Jung never had, and in accordance with the psychometric standards applicable to the _science_ of personality.

A-a-and it turned out that the "cognitive functions" were a "category mistake."

More here.


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> Come on guys.


I do not see anything as wrong or right, I prefer to think that there exist multiple truths. In other words, I think that everyone can choose their own truth and your truth apparently is not MBTI.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

It is true. Pod'Lair is vastly superior.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

It's sorta is. a lot of people i see, i think they are ENFJ or ESFJ but instead they are ISTP or INTJ. We just judge ppl based on stereotypes.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

It may be, but it helps me understand others better, I have a 'base' to work with. Then you just gotta figure out Their quirks from life.

So yeah its bullshit, but IT HELPS.


----------

